# Willow's new friend



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Willow thought it was so cool today because he found a new friend!










And even starting chatting to his new found friend:
**I think he was a bit confused to see that his new friend disappeared when he stood on his tippy toes, as you can see at the beginning of the clip lol**


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie that was to funny, Willow is so adorable, it was like "stand up" Hey!!! where did you go "back down" oh hello there you are.....LOL :lol:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is really funny  Williow is becoming such a handsome boy


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww bless him. His big brother's best friend used to be the teapot!!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is so cute, but mean that his reflection will never, noise respond to him  

But Willow seemed pretty convinced!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: That's too funny, i love how he stands up, looks around, then ducks down again.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Willow is a cutie!


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

HAHA!!! That is too funny, what a little dork!!!(no offense) She's probably watching her reflection stretch as she stands up and ducks down. HAHA!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

:lol:He is so silly! I loved it. Oh, and Ziggy says thanks, he just learned a new whistle...:blush:


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Very funny. 

He looks like he is really trying to figure out where his friend goes.

Nice video.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol. The video was very funny, Willow is a cutie!


----------

